

Sync org-mode file and Trello - tangue
http://adumont.fr/blog/org-trello-sync-your-org-file-to-trello/

======
qdot76367
There's a full framework for doing generic service syncs in org-mode, called
org-sync.

[http://orgmode.org/worg/org-contrib/gsoc2012/student-
project...](http://orgmode.org/worg/org-contrib/gsoc2012/student-projects/org-
sync/)

It was a GSOC project last year, ended up with a github (and maybe redmine?
Dunno if that got finished) backend, unfortunately never really got traction
with the community.

------
naiquevin
Wow! This is exactly what I needed. And it also reminds me that my Emacs
config desperately needs a refactor. Today seems to be a good time to do it
:-) Thanks for sharing! (and of course, for writing it too in case you are
also the author)

~~~
tangue
I'm not the author, but as I found this little gem I suspected the HN crowd
might find it useful. (and if you're in the mood to hack your emacs conf I
suggest having a look at org-babel, I found that a literate approach to my
emacs conf is the only way to stay sane)

~~~
boothead
Yes 100% agree. I just switched over to emacs 24 starter kit for just this
reason!

------
boothead
Awesome, can't wait to play with this! Is it two way?

 _edit_ from the video it appears that it is, nice!

